# Hawaii Governor to announce Disney resort



## jmatias (Oct 3, 2007)

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2007/Oct/03/br/br1567094328.html

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Quimby4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait to hear more on this one!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

OK do I add more points with the California or Hawaii property or both...time for a poll.


----------



## Negma (Oct 3, 2007)

I must say I thought I was done with TS purchases......hmmmmmmmm 

My thought is Hawaii


----------



## Denise L (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing that dues will be highest in Hawaii, so I'll probably get CA points unless I want the 12-month window on Oahu. I'll have to see what they are planning for the resort. How exciting! Do you suppose it will be RTU also?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Do you suppose it will be RTU also?



of course...maximum profit!


----------



## jmatias (Oct 3, 2007)

Governer's webcast:

http://www.hawaii.gov/gov


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow... that is so cool.  The Marriott that is near by is very nice.  So many options with DVC now.  I really want the Contemporary if that rumor is true.  If I had the money I'd get them all.   I wonder if it will be easy to get the CA points?  Dh wants to add on as we only have enough to go once every other year.   Hmmmm.... Where should I add on.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Disney to build first standalone resort on Oahu*

The Walt Disney Co (DIS.N) said on Wednesday it plans to turn 21 acres of oceanfront property on the Hawaiian island of Oahu into its first mixed-use luxury family resort outside its theme parks.

The resort is scheduled to open in 2011 with more than 800 units, including hotel rooms and villas for Disney's timeshare business, Disney Vacation Club.

The development on the island's western side in the Ko Olina Resort & Marina is expected to create 1,000 jobs, Disney said in a statement.

Jay Rasulo, chairman of Disney Parks & Resorts, said Hawaii was one of the most requested destinations for the Vacation Club's 350,000 members aside from the company's theme parks.

Rasulo said in a statement the new resort would honor the cultural diversity of Hawaii.

Disney Imagineers, who design rides and attractions for Disney's theme parks, were expected to unveil plans for the new resort by early 2008.

Hawaii Gov. Linda Lingle and Honolulu Mayor Mufi Hanneman said in the statement they welcomed Disney to the island. The company's ABC television network currently shoots the hit TV show "Lost" in Hawaii.

Shares of Disney rose 6 cents to $34.72 in after hours electronic trade on Wednesday after the announcement.


----------



## jmatias (Oct 3, 2007)

There is an artist rendering in this article.

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2007/Oct/03/br/br1567094328.html


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 3, 2007)

So if they build this resort really fast, do you think they'll call it "Wikiwiki Mickey?"  :hysterical: 


Dave, with apologies...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 4, 2007)

disney is getting smart- building in CA then Hawaii- Now an owner can enjoy WDW or Disneylandand every so often enjoy Hawaii-
Watchout marriott and starwood-


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Competition is a good thing! 

I am glad that DVC is becoming less of the mickey mouse club and more of an up scale timeshare.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree- If not for the iridiculous arfarerices from california - wher eI live- to Orlando- I purchased Disney long ago- Im sure there are many like me---Once they open in CA - Im in


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 9, 2007)

See, DREAMS do come true! What do you think, the sales of CA and HI DVC will be launched once the SSR is sold out? I can't see 4 sites for sale all together (SSR, AKV, GCV and HI)


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 9, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> See, DREAMS do come true! What do you think, the sales of CA and HI DVC will be launched once the SSR is sold out? I can't see 4 sites for sale all together (SSR, AKV, GCV and HI)



Most likely- I think disney  will want to make sure sSR is sold as- As for AKV, HI and CA- Disney wont be able to sell them fast enough- Just a short while ago  after visiting WDW I was thinking of purchasing AKV - If not for the airfare from CA - I would have- 
Like many Californians-= I fly to Hawaii EOY  this dream come true  is truly an opportunity for my family- Im pretty sure Ill  purchase 160-200 points for each HI and CA-


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 9, 2007)

is this a pre-cursor to perhaps a DVC Tokyo? Hilton has cashed in on the Japaneese market for the Hawaii properties, and from what I understand is part of the reason why they continute to grow the HI offering. Is DVC preparing to to the same, especially with TDR already in place? Grow a Japaneese base/demand and the continue with global domination? LOL


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 9, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> is this a pre-cursor to perhaps a DVC Tokyo? Hilton has cashed in on the Japaneese market for the Hawaii properties, and from what I understand is part of the reason why they continute to grow the HI offering. Is DVC preparing to to the same, especially with TDR already in place? Grow a Japaneese base/demand and the continue with global domination? LOL




China, N Korea, Russia Eastern an dwestern New Guinea-----LOL

Im thinking DVC Hawaii, California- will be bases for the DCL--- makes sense


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 9, 2007)

Just looked at Google Maps. Is the area in question the one just north of the Ko Olina with two beaches/inlets/alcoves or whatever you want to call them?

West of Allinui Dr and between Mauloa Pl. and Olani St.?

Est. the area, it looks to be around the 65 acre as stated in the article.

I talked to my guide today and it will be a couple of years before we see any DVC sales for this property (First occupancy is 4 years out I guess)

Cheers


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooops, I was thinking about the Wyndham being built in Waikiki... mean 21 acres. That would be 1/3 of the parcels shown on Google maps that I mentioned.


----------

